# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Komunikim trupash

## Xhuxhumaku

*Komunikim trupash*

8 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Dy galeri shqiptare në Panairin Ndërkombëtar të Artit në Vjenë

Komunikim trupash (1)

Komunikim trupash (2)

Komunikim trupash (3)


Galery on the move dhe Tirana ekspres janë dy galeritë shqiptare që do të marrin pjesë në Panairin Ndërkombëtar të Artit i cili mbahet në datat 10-13 tetor në Vjenë. Çdo fillim tetori, Vjena kthehet në një nga kryeqendrat e artit pamor, ku artistët më të rëndësishëm të artit bashkëkohor prezantojnë veprat e tyre. Ky panair i ngjan një komunikimi trupash, shprehet artisti Damien Meade, i cili edhe këtë vit është pjesëmarrës në panair. Galery on the move, e cila drejtohet nga Fani Zguro, shkon në këtë panair pas prezantimit në Panairin e Milanos gjatë muajit prill dhe atij të Torinos. Në këtë panair ne do të prezantojmë disa nga artistët më të spikatur të panoramës ndërkombëtare të cilët do të jenë vendas dhe të huaj. Kajsa Dahlberg, Dora Garcia, Pablo Helguera, Bruno Muzzolini, Steve Piçolo, Bert Theis, Eltjon Valle, Helidon Xhixha, Nick Zedd dhe Brigitte Zieger do të jenë këta artistët që do të prezantojnë punët e tyre në hapësirën e Gallery on the move, thotë Zguro. E themeluar në vitin 2008, kjo galeri është një platformë për artin bashkëkohor e cila dyzohet në projekte kuratoriale dhe strukturën e galerisë private. Duke u nisur dhe nga vetë emri on the move (në lëvizje), GOM ka përzgjedhur si strategji që për çdo projekt të caktuar të bashkëpunojë me një institucion të veçantë për artin bashkëkohor, duke filluar me galeri paralele, qendra për artin bashkëkohor, bienale, akademi, festivale etj., thotë Zguro. Në listën e galerive nga Shqipëria është dhe galeria Tirana ekspres e cila këtë vit ka ofruar disa ekspozita interesante për publikun. Kosova prezantohet në këtë panair me qendrën kontemporane të artit Stacion. Artistja vjeneze Briggitte Kowanz do risjellë në këtë panair konceptin e saj për dritën. 56-vjeçarja, profesoreshë në Universitetin e Arteve në Vjenë, vazhdon ta shohë dritën si një formë të pafundme hulumtimi. Duke iu rikthyer punëve të realizuara gati 30 vjet më parë, Briggite vë re se shumë pak gjëra kanë ndryshuar, drita mbetet po ajo. Gjatë panairit do ti bëhet homazh dhe veprës së artistit të njohur australian, i cili u nda nga jeta vetëm disa muaj më parë në moshën 87-vjeçare Otto Muehl. I kritikuar shpesh nga kritika për format e tij të hapura të të shprehurit, Muehl kërkoi të tregonte anën e errët të jetës përmes fragmenteve krejtësisht njerëzore. Personazhet e tij janë lakuriq dhe shpesh në skena seksi, por për Muehl ata janë duke treguar dhimbjen e tyre. Ky panair nuk është vetëm një prezantim punësh, por dhe një diskutim mbi atë çfarë ndodh sot në tregun bashkëkohor të artit, cilat janë tendencat apo temat që shoqërojnë veprat e artistëve pjesëmarrëse. Nëse shohim emrat e artistëve pjesëmarrës punët e tyre janë një rrugëtim për të zbuluar qenien njerëzore. Njeriu dhe ajo çfarë ndodh brenda tij, në një shoqëri e cila çdo ditë e më shumë përballet me forma të reja, vijon të mbetet objekt hulumtimi nga arti bashkëkohor sot.

fotot te linku

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...nikim-trupash/

----------

